# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [Python] Calculator

## dday9

*Description:*
This is a very simple calculator using Python 3.3.2. It uses the command prompt, similar to Visual Basic.Net's console application.


*Notes:*
You can easily convert this to compile with Python 2, just change input() to raw_input()


*Plans:*
I plan to properly parse the numeric datatypes. Currently I'm just using int([string]), which is fine if the user enters in a numeric data type, but if the user enters in a non-numeric character then it will crash the program.


*Source:*

Python Code:
#The add, subtract, multiply, and divide functions
def add(x, y):
    return x + y
    
def sub(x, y):
    return x - y
    
def multiply(x, y):
    return x * y
    
def divide(x, y):
    return x / y
    
#Infinite loop
main = True
while main == True:
    #Get values for the x and y parameters for the functions above.
    x = int(input("Value 1: "))
    y = int(input("Value 2: "))
    
    getoperation = True
    while getoperation == True:
        #The print out should be:
        #What would you like to do?
        #Add = +
        #Subtract = -
        #Multiply = *
        #Divide = /
        #
        #
        
        operation = input("What would you like to do?\nAdd = +\nSubtract = -\nMultiply = *\nDivide = /\n\n")
        
        #Get the operation and preform the function accordingly
        if operation == "+":
            getoperation = False
            print (str(x) + " + " + str(y) + " = " + str(add(x, y)))
        elif operation == "-":
            getoperation = False
            print (str(x) + " - " + str(y) + " = " + str(sub(x, y)))
        elif operation == "*":
            getoperation = False
            print (str(x) + " * " + str(y) + " = " + str(multiply(x, y)))
        elif operation == "/":
            getoperation = False
            print (str(x) + " / " + str(y) + " = " + str(divide(x, y)))
        else:
            #If the user entered in something other than +-*/ then repeat
            print ("Invalid Input")

----------

